# [EXTREME EARTH/ICONS-Mutants&Masterminds-Fate Accelerated] The Blacklist Files: SYLVANUS



## jaerdaph (Jan 19, 2017)

The Blacklist Files: SYLVANUS is the latest ICONS release for EXTREME EARTH. Each installment of the Blacklist Files presents one of FIST's most wanted at-large Super Talents. SYLVANUS is an extremely dangerous eco-terrorist who shares an exceptionally powerful bond with members of the plant kingdom. Available now for ICONS! Written by Ade Smith and Dave Nolan. Artwork by Jon Gibbons. ICONS stats by Joe Bardales.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jan 21, 2017)

*The Blacklist Files: Sylvanus* is also now available at RPGNow for Mutants & Masterminds and Fate Accelerated!


----------

